# photos from my first trip with the goats Sisters Wilderness



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are some photos from my first trip with the goats into the Sisters wilderness are in Oregon. We only got to do one over-nighter, but we did lots of day hikes and the boys did great. I have more pics but too many for here. I can add more later


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

And a few more!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

ooops... doubled-up on one, sorry... not too good at this stuff!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice photos! I love that area!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Several calendar shots there. Good job, what a pretty and rugged place.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Wonderful photos! What fun!!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

They would all make a good calendar ! 

I like your dog too, mine is an English Shepherd, transitioning from sheep to goats and hiking. One of the ESs that I took to Israel was working with both sheep and goats, sheep in the early morn and later afternoon and the goats from lunch to later afternoon, he did great with both.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks folks, it was fun (except the nasty thunder and lightning storm that was on top of us all afternoon and night, over 300 touchdowns of lightning and started several forest fires, the goats handled it great, but my dog and I were terrified and it was a good thing I decided to hike back down to the truck when I saw that storm rolling in... just had a feeling (our house was hit by lightning when I was a kid and I've had a couple of close calls and it freaks me out). 

Jake, my dog is part Anatolian shepherd, he is a street dog from Istanbul, I found him there at about 3 1/2 months old, and had him for a year there before moving back to the US. He's good with my goats now, and my cat, it takes him about a week to learn and accept who's in our 'pack'. Unfortunately I'm still working with the little goat to stop poking him. The dog is much more aware now, but sometimes gets caught off guard. Also too bad my dog is not always good with other dogs and has a VERY strong prey drive. 

I sure hope my little guy grows up to be a good packer!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

The Anatolians are great dogs, I really like them, their protectiveness is legendary. Good that he accepts your cat as part of the fanily. He will have to learn to accept other dogs on the trail though. Your goats have a real protector, and you do too!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

yep, I kept him on leash most of the time on the trail - too bad - I hope to get him some professional help soon - it stems from anxiety, we got jumped a lot (well, he did) by big street dogs while walking in Istanbul, I used to have to carry a stick sometimes to fend them off - and he was seriously attacked by an aggressive German shepherd here in SF - since then his anxiety has grown, and he approaches new dogs with hair raised and tense - sometimes he's great though and he does have his dog friends... not sure what else is in his mix, he's pretty small (63 pounds)


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe his other part is the Turkish version of the Israel Cannani, a local pariah dog, some make good shepherds and others good guard dogs and some both. I have seen some of those big Anatolians on the streets. 80-90 lbs and a few bigger. Up in Anatolia they sometimes get big, most I saw were around 80lbs.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I was bitten by a BIG one in Istanbul... she lived in the park and everyone called her ""Deli Kiz"" which means Crazy Girl - she had bitten many people - she was my buddy, used to sleep with her head in my lap, but one day I accidently startled her on her blind side (she has one eye) and she bit me... wasn't her fault, but after that she never trusted me again and acted intimidating (and I WAS intimidated) - sadly I heard after I moved away that the city came and got her


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Turkey has several good breeds of herd guard and family dogs, a lot of intermixing of them up in the hills. Aggresiveness is a plus to them up there. I tested several with bite sleeve and they are very serious biters. We got a couple pups from one such.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

I love your wether!! What epic horns he has  I can't wait till my goats are old enough to carry a pack.


----------



## Idaho Goat Company (Mar 8, 2012)

GREAT PICS!!


----------

